# Case Study: Operation Anaconda



## Gunz (May 9, 2018)

For anyone interested.

Operation Anaconda Lessons for Joint Operations



Mod edit - fixed link
Rah’


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2018)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Devildoc (May 9, 2018)

73 pages.  Light read, huh?  I will save it for the potty, some quality reading time.

I realize no two operations are the same...I realize TTPs change in accordance with the evolution of warfare and as a result of case studies and AARs...I realize things change....but I see this trend with joint operations (special operations and conventional), that have endured the test of time since well before WWI, including Eagle Claw, Grenada, Panama, Desert Storm, yadda yadda yadda....where they keep playing Johnnie and the dike, plugging one hole, seeing another spring up, and a recurrence of the same themes and problems.  Just ruminating is all....


----------



## CDG (May 9, 2018)

Anaconda changed a lot of things. Looking forward to reading this later.


----------



## Blizzard (May 15, 2018)

Thanks.  I'll check this out later as well.


----------

